# THE WAY I POST MY BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)

*I LIKE TO POST EACH BOTTLE AND GIVE SOME INFO ON THEM  FOR THE ONE,S  NEW TO THE  HOBBY, IF THIS NOT OK I WILL  NOT POST NO MORE *


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> *I LIKE TO POST EACH BOTTLE AND GIVE SOME INFO ON THEM  FOR THE ONE,S  NEW TO THE  HOBBY, IF THIS NOT OK I WILL  NOT POST NO MORE *


Hey my friend last time I checked this is America knock yourself out I think it's a good ideal let the show begin have a good one brother


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2021)

I hope I didn't put a damper on your post. When I dig a dump & many bottles I prefer to put all my bottles found in one post. but there is no rule that i know that say's you have to do it that way. Just that way you don't fill up the whole first page with all your own post, it doesn't give any one else a chance to post or there new 1 day post quickly gets buried to the 3rd page in 1 day. But it's a free Country to do what you want. Have fun & be happy I say. It's just a Hobby. LEON.


For example, hundred bottles found in one post but 11 pages.

(452) Yesterdays finds | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I hope I didn't put a damper on your post. When I dig a dump & many bottles I prefer to put all my bottles found in one post. but there is no rule that i know that say's you have to do it that way. Just that way you don't fill up the whole first page with all your own post, it doesn't give any one else a chance to post or there new 1 day post quickly gets buried to the 3rd page in 1 day. But it's a free Country to do what you want. Have fun & be happy I say. It's just a Hobby. LEON.
> 
> 
> For example, hundred bottles found in one post but 11 pages.
> ...


Blue graniteware round here we call it  granny ware i always like the green granny ware comes in red granny ware yellow granny ware


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I hope I didn't put a damper on your post. When I dig a dump & many bottles I prefer to put all my bottles found in one post. but there is no rule that i know that say's you have to do it that way. Just that way you don't fill up the whole first page with all your own post, it doesn't give any one else a chance to post or there new 1 day post quickly gets buried to the 3rd page in 1 day. But it's a free Country to do what you want. Have fun & be happy I say. It's just a Hobby. LEON.
> 
> 
> For example, hundred bottles found in one post but 11 pages.
> ...


ok i  want post  any more


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 31, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Blue graniteware round here we call it  granny ware i always like the green granny ware comes in red granny ware yellow granny ware


i do not want want anyo.ne not able to post so i will post any more


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> i do not want want anyo.ne not able to post so i will post any more


Don't let anyone stop you from posting your bottles. Found or bought, I appreciate your posts as I am sure many do. One bottle to a post makes it possible to find information that would be impossible to find being buried under a vague generic title like "bottle found". If you put the name of the bottle in the title it is searchable. Either way you do it, a couple or one at a time is all good. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> ok i  want post  any more




Keep posting, I don't want anybody to stop posting. just post in same post instead maybe instead of starting a new post for every bottle? I sure don't want to discourage any body from posting, that makes me look like the bad guy. I like reading your post & every body else's who finds bottles so don't stop. Not sure you can comprehend what I'm trying to say here?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2021)

Well said Mr. Hemihampton.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Jan 31, 2021)

Keep posting!  I love to see what you’re finding.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Keep posting, I don't want anybody to stop posting. just post in same post instead maybe instead of starting a new post for every bottle? I sure don't want to discourage any body from posting, that makes me look like the bad guy. I like reading your post & every body else's who finds bottles so don't stop. Not sure you can comprehend what I'm trying to say here?


Exactly, I agree.  It makes them easier to read if they're all in one post anyway, and doesn't make them any less searchable as long as you type out what each bottle is in the post.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 3, 2021)

Opmustard,
Post anyway you want !!
Don't let any sour apples spoil your/our fun of sharing our bottles.
We all enjoy seeing and reading about our Obsession.
So keep it up...


----------



## mike garrett (Feb 3, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> *I LIKE TO POST EACH BOTTLE AND GIVE SOME INFO ON THEM  FOR THE ONE,S  NEW TO THE  HOBBY, IF THIS NOT OK I WILL  NOT POST NO MORE *


----------



## Bohdan (Feb 3, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Hey my friend last time I checked this is America knock yourself out I think it's a good ideal let the show begin have a good one brother



Actually - last time I checked this was NOT America - and right now that is a very good thing.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 3, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Actually - last time I checked this was NOT America - and right now that is a very good thing.


THANK YOU


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 3, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Actually - last time I checked this was NOT America - and right now that is a very good thing.


Hey you could always move to Russia or China


----------

